# Discoid cockroach - Blaberus discoidalis



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Guys does anyone know where I can get some Discoid cockroach - Blaberus discoidalis ? have 10 coming from ebay but really want quite a few more to start a decent colony, any help appreciated :2thumb:
cheers guys,
Hamish.


----------



## Sling (May 30, 2007)

Virginia Cheeseman - Entomological Supplier - Cockroaches - Deaths-head Cockroach (Blaberus discoidales) - Per Tub

Or there were some for sale on this forums somewhere i think. Might be wrong.


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Wicked thank you, I've just sent her a msg,
Thanks :2thumb:
Hamish.


----------

